
Judge orders arrest of Defense Distributed founder for alleged sex crime - anigbrowl
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/judge-orders-cody-wilsons-arrest-demands-pictures-of-his-upper-legs/
======
savethefuture
I'm sure this investigation had nothing to do with his 3d gun printing
business.

